# Últimos momentos em Belo Horizonte antes de me mudar pra Tóquio - a saudade aperta!



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Depois de 10 anos em Belo Horizonte, esses foram os últimos momentos morando na capital mineira antes de me mudar pra Tóquio - a saudade aperta!*

Saí do Brasil em meados do ano passado e tive que parar de alimentar o blog BH - Uma Foto por Dia, o qual fez grande sucesso em Belo Horizonte e região ao longo de 6 anos de história, sendo acessado por centenas de milhares de pessoas no Brasil e no mundo. Quem acompanha o SSC há tempos deve se lembrar que o projeto começou como um thread aqui, em 2012, e depois virou blog, fanpage, matéria nos principais veículos de mídia do país, com fotos publicadas na Veja, Estado de Minas, Jornal O Tempo, TV Record, TV Minas, e também no mundo: Wordpress nos EUA, Salón del Arte no Chine e jornal The Mainichi, aqui em Tóquio. Além disso minhas fotos de BH podem ser encontradas em vários lugares de Belo Horizonte, como pontos de ônibus, encartes imobiliários, revistas, hall de vários edifícios e até em uma exposição permanente no hospital Life Center, com 13 fotografias em grande formato.

Pois bem, estou pra fazer esse thread há tempos e até então não encontrava brecha na minha agenda pra isso. Mas agora eu consegui. Esta é uma seleção das melhores fotos dos últimos meses em BH. Todas as fotos são de minha autoria e podem ser encontradas em meu perfil no Instagram e também em meu site:

1) Panoramica da Região Centro-Sul:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

2) Dia de chuva intensa na Av. Antônio Carlos:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

3) Angulo clássico da belíssima Igrejinha da Pampulha:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

4) Teto de vidro do CCBB/BH:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

5) Luar visto de um hotel 5h da manhã na região central:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

6) A mais antiga deste thread, mas uma das que mais gosto: dois garotos na Praça da Estação:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

7) Como bom ferrofã, essa é outra que está entre minhas prediletas: o metrô e o trem no miolo central da cidade:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

8) Essa foto me remete ao material gráfico do Pink Floyd. Quem aí sabe dizer onde é?








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

9) O pôr do sol mais lindo do Brasil... 








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

10) BH tem os temporais mais tensos que jávi na vida. Hoje moro no Japão, terra da instabilidade da natureza, e nunca vi aqui um temporal como os que acontecem em Belo Horizonte:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

11) Av. dos Andradas, que faz parte da Via Leste-Oeste, que com quase 40 quilômetros de extensão liga dos dois extremos da metrópole:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

12) Outra coisa que sempre me fascinou em BH é sua formação natural. Amo as serras mineiras. Uma pena estar sendo tão mal explorada:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

13) O metrô de Belo Horizonte, na estação que mais gosto, Waldomiro Lobo. Essa foto estampa a página sobre o sistema metroviário da cidade na Wikipédia. Se não me engano foi algum florista aqui quem colocou.








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

14) As mais belas paisagens... as mais lindas vistas... apesar de hoje estar tão sucateada, essa cidade continua sendo uma das mais gostosas de se viver no Brasil:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

15) Estação Central de metrô e trem.








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

16) Trabalhadores finalizando o novo elevado do Complexo da Lagoinha:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

17) A polêmica e imponente Vila da Serra:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

18) Os ipês da Praça da Liberdade:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

19) Região Oeste:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

20) A dinâmica Praça da Sete:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

21) Região Leste, talvez a mais tradicional da cidade - ou a que mais preservou o lado tradicional de BH:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

22) São José, a igreja mais linda que já vi. Nem na Europa encontrei tamanha beleza:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

23) Estação Carlos Prates ao amanhecer:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

24) Região Central ao anoitecer:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

25) Buritis, região oeste:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

26) Alguém sabe onde é? :lol:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

27) Anoitecer nos bairros que margeiam a Andradas:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

28) Estação Waldomiro Lobo do metrô:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

29) Densa região sul e a Praça da Liberdade no canto inferior direito:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

30) Uma senhora fumando na janela, bairro Cidade Jardim:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

31) A mais linda do país, na minha opinião...








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

32) Aspectos urbanos do bairro Santo Agostinho:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

33) Arredores da Praça da Liberdade:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

34) Contagem das Abóboras vista do metrô - adoro esse nome!








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

35) Belo-horizontino:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

36) Moldura natural pra uma obra de arte de cidade:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

37) Grande BH!








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo

É isso aí, adeus BH! Foi bom os 10 anos que morei na capital mineira. A saudade é forte, mas a vontade de permanecer pelo mundo é maior. No meu Instagram tem mais umas 600 fotos de BH, caso queira ver outras.

Valeu!


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

Uauuuuuu! Em Tóquio tem pão-de-queijo?
Seu thread salvou meu fim-de-semana.

Um grande abraço, belíssimo seu trabalho fotográfico(e a cidade ícone, Beagá!) adoooooroo!!!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Sou fã desta capital, que você seja feliz na terra do sol nascente!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Bela despedida de BH. Felicidades em Tóquio voce e sua familia. Faça threads do Japão, se for possível...


----------



## agazzinelli (Mar 2, 2009)

Lindas fotos! Parabéns! Adorei seu site também!
Boa sorte no Japao!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Ao no Sora said:


> *Uauuuuuu! Em Tóquio tem pão-de-queijo?*
> Seu thread salvou meu fim-de-semana.
> 
> Um grande abraço, belíssimo seu trabalho fotográfico(e a cidade ícone, Beagá!) adoooooroo!!!


Cara, não apenas tem pão de queijo como é possível encontrar a cada esquina nas lojas de conveniência - são mais de 60 mil espalhadas pelo Japão. Estima-se que em média um cidadão do país more a 4 minutos a pé de uma loja de conveniência, tempo que cai pra 2 minutos e meio em Tóquio. Ou seja, pão de queijo fácil. Ok, não é nem de longe o pão de queijo mineiro, mas é melhor que o paulista ou carioca! :lol:

Além disso temos vários cafés especializados em pão de queijo, estes sim com o autêntico mineiro. :cheers:

Obrigado por comentar! Forte abraço!


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Sou louco por isso aqui! :heart:

Parabéns pelo thread. Belíssimo!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

jguima said:


> Sou fã desta capital, que você seja feliz na terra do sol nascente!


Valeu amigo! :cheers:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Iturama said:


> Sou louco por isso aqui! :heart:
> 
> Parabéns pelo thread. Belíssimo!


Todo somos! Impossível não amar essa terra, apesar dos pesares.


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

agazzinelli said:


> Lindas fotos! Parabéns! Adorei seu site também!
> Boa sorte no Japao!


Valeu amigo!!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Bela coletânea, Charles! 

Saudades de BH; desde 2014 que não piso na capital das alterosas! 

Parabéns pelas fotos! Seja feliz na terra do sol nascente!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Edit...


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

GIM said:


> Bela despedida de BH. Felicidades em Tóquio voce e sua familia. Faça threads do Japão, se for possível...


Valeu amigo! Há quanto tempo, ein? 

Já tem um thread rolando sobre o transporte metroferroviário de Tóquio. Em breve farei um mais abrangente. Abraços!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Bela coletânea, Charles!
> 
> Saudades de BH; desde 2014 que não piso na capital das alterosas!
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos! Seja feliz na terra do sol nascente!


Opa, beleza Emanuel? Há quanto tempo, ein? Há tempos não topamos por aqui.

Pois é, eu não vou à BH desde o início de 2018. E não devo visitar o Brasil antes de 2021. A saudade também aperta. Quando for visitar o país, BH será a primeira da fila. Aliás, antes de ir embora estive na sua terra pra tirar o visto japonês - quem mora em BH e vai para o Japão é "regido" pelo consulado japonês do Rio. Me encantei com a cidade (havia uns 15 anos que não ia). Em breve postarei um thread com as fotos que fiz.

Abraços!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Belas imagens. Gostava de ter esse talento atrás das lentes. Mas a minha sensibilidade com as câmeras é zero.


----------



## Bruto (Sep 7, 2009)

Charles Tôrres said:


> 20) A dinâmica Praça da Liberdade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Praça 7 amigão! kay:

Lindas fotos, parabéns! :applause:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Charles Tôrres said:


> *Opa, beleza Emanuel? Há quanto tempo, ein?* Há tempos não topamos por aqui.
> 
> Pois é, eu não vou à BH desde o início de 2018. E não devo visitar o Brasil antes de 2021. A saudade também aperta. Quando for visitar o país, BH será a primeira da fila. Aliás, antes de ir embora estive na sua terra pra tirar o visto japonês - quem mora em BH e vai para o Japão é "regido" pelo consulado japonês do Rio. Me encantei com a cidade (havia uns 15 anos que não ia). Em breve postarei um thread com as fotos que fiz.
> 
> Abraços!


SSC ficou reduzido ao thread de futebol para mim! HAHAHAHA

Ando cansado, sabe? Aqui na página principal eu até visualizo alguma coisa, mas não tenho mais motivação. 11 anos de SSC pesam...rs

Forte abraço!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Tuas fotos sao extremamente profissionais. Sempre acompanhei, otimo ver BH pelas tuas lentes.

Parabens


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> SSC ficou reduzido ao thread de futebol para mim! HAHAHAHA
> 
> Ando cansado, sabe? Aqui na página principal eu até visualizo alguma coisa, mas não tenho mais motivação. 11 anos de SSC pesam...rs
> 
> Forte abraço!


É, eu fiquei um tempo fora também. Devo ter ficado uns 3 ou 4 anos sem postar nada e mais de 1 ano sem abrir um thread sequer. Também tenho 11 de SSC, fiz a conta na mesma época que você, mas acompanho desde 2005. É muito tempo, rs. No entanto, apesar dos pesares, ainda é a melhor rede social...

Abração!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Bruto said:


> Praça 7 amigão! kay:
> 
> Lindas fotos, parabéns! :applause:


Haha, que gafe. Valeu amigo, corrigido!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Tuas fotos sao extremamente profissionais. Sempre acompanhei, otimo ver BH pelas tuas lentes.
> 
> Parabens


Muito obrigado amigo! :cheers:


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Charles Tôrres said:


> É, eu fiquei um tempo fora também. Devo ter ficado uns 3 ou 4 anos sem postar nada e mais de 1 ano sem abrir um thread sequer. Também tenho 11 de SSC, fiz a conta na mesma época que você, mas acompanho desde 2005. É muito tempo, rs. No entanto, apesar dos pesares, ainda é a melhor rede social...
> 
> Abração!


Pois é. Muitos anos de SSC...hehehe

Abraços e sucesso em Tóquio!


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Belas fotos Charles! Fico triste que BH tenha perdido um maravilhoso fotógrafo como vc, mas ao msm tempo te desejo muita sorte e felicidades no seu novo projeto de vida. Arrase aí em terras nipônicas, mas ñ deixe de rever BH e os mineiros sempre que for possível. hehe


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Confesso que ñ identifiquei os locais das fotos 08 e 26. 

Dê uma pista ao menos. rsrs


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Demorou, mas sabia que você iria declarar que estava com uma forte saudade de BH! :lol:

Quem vive aqui, não consegue sair mais não e se sai, sai com uma saudade traumática! Pode ir pra Tokyo, pra Londres, pra Nova Yorque, pra Los Angeles pra Paris ou pra qualquer outra das principais e mais completas cidades do mundo que for, que vai continuar com uma saudade incontrolável de BH!

Larga essa aventura, sai desse grande computador que é Tokyo e volta pra sua Belzonte!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Belas fotos Charles! Fico triste que BH tenha perdido uma maravilhoso fotógrafo como vc, mas ao msm tempo te desejo muita sorte e felicidades no seu novo projeto de vida. Arrase aí em terras nipônicas, mas ñ deixe de rever BH e os mineiros sempre que for possível. hehe


Valeu camarada! Obrigado pelas palavras. E você, o que tem feito? Ainda por BH? 



Geovanne Angelo said:


> Confesso que ñ identifiquei os locais das fotos 08 e 26.
> 
> Dê uma pista ao menos. rsrs


Haha, vamos lá, foto 08: Mirante dos Mangabeiras. Essa é a estrutura de carretel que colocaram lá pra tirolesa. Até meu último dia em BH o local estava desativado. Foto 26: Parque Avenida, aquelas torres gêmeas horizontais que inauguraram na Raja. Essa aí é a parte de trás delas. :lol:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Wendel 26 said:


> Demorou, mas sabia que você iria declarar que estava com uma forte saudade de BH! :lol:
> 
> Quem vive aqui, não consegue sair mais não e se sai, sai com uma saudade traumática! Pode ir pra Tokyo, pra Londres, pra Nova Yorque, pra Los Angeles pra Paris ou pra qualquer outra das principais e mais completas cidades do mundo que for, que vai continuar com uma saudade incontrolável de BH!
> 
> Larga essa aventura, sai desse grande computador que é Tokyo e volta pra sua Belzonte!


Haha, BH é uma cidade muito bacana mesmo. Vivi bons momentos aí, fiz carreira, fundei empresas, fiz amigos maravilhosos. Mas Tóquio também tem sua poesia... é indescritivelmente segura, as pessoas são maravilhosas e uma vida noturna incomparável. Bom mesmo seria ter BH por perto, não precisando enfrentar 30h de viagem pra visitá-la. Mas, pelo menos por ora, não pretendo sair de Tóquio tão cedo.

Forte abraço amigo! Obrigado por comentar! :cheers:


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Charles Tôrres said:


> Valeu camarada! Obrigado pelas palavras. E você, o que tem feito? Ainda por BH?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Continuo firme e forte em Contagem das Abóboras. Mas sempre que possível dou uma escapadinha pelo mundo, nem que seja na Argentina, aqui do lado. rsrs


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

sucesso amigão por lá...

e o seu trabalho, sobre BH foi o mais lindo que eu já vi ate agora...


----------



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

Show de fotos camarada!
BH perdeu um excelente fotógrafo, um dos seus maiores embaixadores. 
Todo sucesso e sorte aí no país do sol nascente. O amigo merece!


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Charles Tôrres said:


> ...
> 
> 21) Região Leste, talvez a mais tradicional da cidade - ou a que mais preservou o lado tradicional de BH:
> 
> ...



Falar que fotos do Charles de BH são lindas é pleonasmo.

Essa foto em especial mostra algo que passei a observar depois que me mudei para a região leste:
Mesmo não sendo a região mais fria da cidade, por várias vezes ela amanhece com uma neblina leve, enquanto o restante da cidade está claro e limpo. 

Minha teoria é que essa neblina se dá pela proximidade do vale do Rio das Velhas que, principalmente durante outono e inverno, amanhece com densa neblina. A neblina chegaria até a zona leste vindo pelo vale do Arrudas.


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

22) São José, a igreja mais linda que já vi. Nem na Europa encontrei tamanha beleza:








Fotografia by @charlesintokyo
^^ 
Concordo! Essa igreja é muito linda! 
Uma das igrejas mais bonitas que já visitei (a outra foi a Catedral Ortodoxa de São Paulo). 
O balanceamento de cores no interior da igreja é muito apurado! Capricharam!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Continuo firme e forte em Contagem das Abóboras. Mas sempre que possível dou uma escapadinha pelo mundo, nem que seja na Argentina, aqui do lado. rsrs


Massa cara, bom saber. Saudades de Contagem! 

Forte abraço!!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

zolin said:


> sucesso amigão por lá...
> 
> e o seu trabalho, sobre BH foi o mais lindo que eu já vi ate agora...


Valeu amigo!! Obrigado mesmo! Abraços!:cheers:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Catrumano said:


> Show de fotos camarada!
> BH perdeu um excelente fotógrafo, um dos seus maiores embaixadores.
> Todo sucesso e sorte aí no país do sol nascente. O amigo merece!


Ô meu camarada, obrigado por apreciar. Saudades imensas de você e das nossas conversas.

Sobre a Grande BH, ela perdeu foi muita coisa nos últimos tempos, infelizmente. Antes eram botecos e livrarias, além da melhor rádio da cidade; agora ela perde grandes hotéis, indústrias e emprego. Tá difícil!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

observador_bh said:


> Falar que fotos do Charles de BH são lindas é pleonasmo.
> 
> Essa foto em especial mostra algo que passei a observar depois que me mudei para a região leste:
> Mesmo não sendo a região mais fria da cidade, por várias vezes ela amanhece com uma neblina leve, enquanto o restante da cidade está claro e limpo.
> ...


Muito obrigado amigo!! Obrigado por apreciar e comentar.

E concordo contigo, já observei essa névoa que cobre a região leste algo nos primeiros raios de sol. Essa foi a vista do meu escritório entre 2012 e 2017 e sempre via (em especial no inverno) essa "película" de neve. Engraçado que ela só é observável mesmo quando vemos a vista da região, pois ao nível da rua é bastante raro acontecer, 1x por ano e olhe lá.


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

ulilopes said:


> 22) São José, a igreja mais linda que já vi. Nem na Europa encontrei tamanha beleza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu conheço muitas igrejas bonitas. A mais imponente que já fui é a Sagrada Família, em Barcelona. Seu tamanho impressiona, a arquitetura parece algo meio alienígena. Mas em questão de beleza, nada se compara à São José. Ela não é muito grande, mas suas cores e decoração são belíssimas.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Suas fotos são show, Charles!
Qual é a sua máquina?


----------



## Arthur Baz (Nov 4, 2012)

Charles, sem palavras! Suas fotos sempre traduzindo mais do que retratos, mas um "geist" que há nos locais. Sempre que preciso de uma foto boa da cidade, vou correndo no antigo blog... Uma das minhas favoritas é a "Move Gomes da Costa". 

Compartilho da mesma paixão por BH e da mesma dor ao ver a cidade virar um lixo. Por isso, parabéns por sair daqui, pois é a fuga de cérebros que nos tira dessa inércia. Que tenha muito sucesso na nova vida em um local onde seu trabalho é valorizado à altura.

Sobre a foto do Metrô estampando a Wikipédia, sim, fui eu que _ponhei_


----------



## Byer (Feb 21, 2010)

Que thread!! Maravilhoso! Parabéns!


----------

